# 2007-2008 Season: Player of the Game



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #1*
* 95














93*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*13/32 shooting, 1/3 threes, 18/27 free throws, 45 points, 8 rebounds, 4 assist, 4 steals, 1 block, 5 turnovers​*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #2*
* 119














98*

*Player of the Game: Vladimir Radmanovic*








*6/8 shooting, 4/4 threes, 3/3 free throws, 19 points, 3 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 0 blocks, 4 turnovers​*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #3*
* 109














119*

*Player of the Game: Andrew Bynum*








*6/7 shooting, 3/3 free throws, 15 points, 9 rebounds, 2 assists, 0 turnovers​*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #4*
* 118














104*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*11/20 shooting, 2/6 threes, 4/4 free throws, 28 points, 6 rebounds, 7 assists, 3 blocks, 4 turnovers​*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #5*
* 93














107*

*Player of the Game: Lamar Odom*








*7/10 shooting, 4/4 free throws, 18 points, 10 rebounds, 2 assists, 0 turnovers​*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #6*
* 92














107*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*9/19 shooting, 18 points, 9 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 setals, 3 blocks, 3 turnovers​*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #7*
* 93














90*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*11/23 shooting, 2/5 threes, 6/6 free throws, 30 points, 8 rebounds, 5 assist, 1 steal, 1 block, 4 turnovers​*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #8*
* 91














103*

*Player of the Game: Lamar Odom*








*9/15 shooting, 6/10 free throws, 25 points, 15 rebounds, 0 assists, 1 steal, 2 turnovers​*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #9*
* 78














106*

*Player of the Game: Jordan Farmar*








*5/7 shooting, 2/4 threes, 2/2 free throws, 14 points, 4 rebounds, 8 assists (career high), 3 steals, 3 turnovers​*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #10*
* 134














114*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*8/16 shooting, 5/9 threes, 11/11 free throws, 32 points, 6 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steals, 2 turnovers​*​


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Game #11*
* 103














110*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*7/18 shooting, 11/11 free throws, 27 points, 3 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steal, 1 turnover​*​


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Game #12*
* 94














107*

*Player of the Game: Vladimir Radmanovic*








*7/12 shooting, 3/6 threes, 1/1 free throws, 18 points, 4 rebounds, 0 turnovers​*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #13*
* 102














100*

*Player of the Game: Derek Fisher*








*8/10 shooting, 2/3 threes, 2/2 free throws, 20 points, 4 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 turnovers​*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #14*
* 99














106*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*12/22 shooting, 1/3 threes, 10/12 free throws, 35 points, 8 rebounds, 6 assists, 3 turnovers​*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #15*
* 99














127*

*Player of the Game: Sasha Vujacic*








*6/14 shooting, 2/6 threes, 8/9 free throws, 22 points, 3 rebounds, 1 assists, 1 steal, 1 turnover​*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #16*
* 96














120*

*Player of the Game: Jordan Farmar*








*8/13 shooting, 3/7 threes, 2/2 free throws, 21 points, 3 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 4 turnovers​*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #17*
* 104














97*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*10/26 shooting, 4/9 threes, 4/4 free throws, 28 points, 6 rebounds, 5 assist, 2 steals, 4turnovers​*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #18*
* 116














95*

*Player of the Game: Trevor Ariza*








*5/5 shooting, 5/6 free throws, 15 points, 5 rebounds, 4 assists, 4 steals, 1 block, 0 turnovers​*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #19*
* 111














107*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*10/19 shooting, 5/6 free throws, 25 points, 8 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 steals, 1 block, 1 turnover​*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #20*
* 113














123*

*Player of the Game: Andrew Bynum*








*9/14 shooting, 2/3 free throws, 20 points (ties career high), 11 rebounds, 3 assists, 5 blocks, 3 turnovers​*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #21*
* 97














102*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*10/24 shooting, 1/4 threes, 9/10 free throws, 30 points, 7 rebounds, 3 assists, 4 steals, 1 turnover​*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #22*
* 106














108*

*Player of the Game: Andrew Bynum*








*8/10 shooting, 1/1 free throws, 17 points, 16 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 blocks, 1 turnover​*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #23*
* 92














113*

*Player of the Game: Luke Walton*








*6/6 shooting, 3/3 threes, 15 points, 4 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steals, 0 turnovers​*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #24*
* 103














91*

*Player of the Game: Sasha Vujacic*








*6/10 shooting, 2/3 threes, 5/5 free throws, 19 points, 2 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 turnovers​*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #25*
* 90














94*

*Player of the Game: Lamar Odom*








*9/12 shooting, 1/1 free throws, 19 points, 11 rebounds, 1 assists, 2 steals, 2 turnovers​*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #26*
* 106














101*

*Player of the Game: Andrew Bynum*








*10/11 shooting, 1/1 free throws, 24 points (career high), 11 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 block, 2 turnovers​*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #27*​*95














90*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*14/28 shooting, 5/12 threes, 6/7 free throws, 39 points, 11 rebounds, 8 assists, 2 steals, 2 turnovers
*Passed 20,000 Career Points*​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #28*
* 115














122*

*Player of the Game: Andrew Bynum*








*11/13 shooting, 6/8 free throws, 28 points (career high), 12 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 blocks, 3 turnovers​*

MERRY CHRISTMAS​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #29*
* 109














123*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*11/18 shooting, 6/9 threes, 3/4 free throws, 31 points, 4 rebounds, 7 assists, 4 steals, 5 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #30*
* 110














91*

*Player of the Game: Trevor Ariza*








*3/6 shooting, 2/3 free throws, 8 points, 3 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 1 turnover​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #31*
* 93














124*

*Player of the Game: Javaris Crittenton*








*7/9 shooting, 5/5 free throws, 19 points, 2 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 turnover​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #32*
* 96














112*

*Player of the Game: Andrew Bynum*








*8/11 shooting, 7/9 free throws, 23 points, 13 rebounds, 2 assists, 4 blocks, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #33*​*117














101*

*Player of the Game: Derek Fisher*








*10/11 shooting, 5/5 threes, 1/1 free throws, 26 points, 2 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steal, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #34*​*109














80*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*8/16 shooting, 2/4 threes, 1/2 free throws, 19 points, 7 rebounds, 7 assists, 3 steals, 1 block, 1 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #35*
* 105














110*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*12/25 shooting, 5/9 threes, 8/8 free throws, 37 points, 5 rebounds, 7 assists, 2 steals, 1 turnover​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #36*
* 99














100*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*10/25 shooting, 3/10 threes, 14/15 free throws, 37 points, 3 rebounds, 4 assists, 4 steals, 1 turnover​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #37*​*123














121*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*21/44 shooting, 2/8 threes, 4/7 free throws, 48 points, 2 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steals, 1 turnover​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #38*
* 106














98*

*Player of the Game: Lamar Odom*








*7/20 shooting, 5/6 free throws, 19 points, 19 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 1 turnover​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #39*
* 99














116*

*Player of the Game: Derek Fisher*








*10/16 shooting, 6/7 threes, 2/2 free throws, 28 points, 1 rebound, 1 turnover​*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #40*​*91














103*

*Player of the Game: Ronny Turiaf*








*5/8 shooting, 4/8 free throws, 14 points, 4 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals, 4 blocks, 1 turnover​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #41*​*105














112*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*11/19 shooting, 1/3 threes, 17/21 free throws, 40 points, 10 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #42*​*98














95*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*10/21 shooting, 13/18 free throws, 33 points, 12 rebounds, 6 assists, 1 block, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #43*​*109














120*

*Player of the Game: Sasha Vujacic*








*7/13 shooting, 5/11 threes, 1/1 free throws, 20 points, 3 assists, 1 block, 0 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #44*​*89














90*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*12/25 shooting, 2/4 threes, 13/15 free throws, 39 points, 10 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 steals, 1 block, 11 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #45*​*121














101*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*19/28 shooting, 4/8 threes, 4/4 free throws, 46 points, 7 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 steals, 1 turnover​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #46*​*103














91*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*10/15 shooting, 2/5 threes, 8/11 free throws, 30 points, 6 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steals, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #47*​*105














90*

*Player of the Game: Pau Gasol*








*10/15 shooting, 4/4 free throws, 24 points, 12 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steals, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #48*​*95














98*

*Player of the Game: Lamar Odom*








*8/12 shooting, 1/3 threes, 2/5 free throws, 19 points, 11 rebounds, 3 assists, 4 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #49*​*117














113*

*Player of the Game: Pau Gasol*








*12/15 shooting 6/8 free throws, 30 points, 9 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 block, 1 turnover​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #50*​*104














94*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*10/15 shooting, 2/5 threes, 11/11 free throws, 33 points, 3 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 steals, 4 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #51*​*106














97*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*9/17 shooting, 4/7 threes, 9/9 free throws, 31 points, 2 rebounds, 5 assists, 4 steals, 2 blocks, 4 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #52*​*117














92*

*Player of the Game: Lamar Odom*








*4/8 shooting, 1/1 threes, 1/2 free throws, 10 points, 16 rebounds, 10 assists, 1 steal, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #53*​*93














122*

*Player of the Game: Lamar Odom*








*7/9 shooting, 1/1 threes, 2/2 free throws, 17 points, 15 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 5 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #54*​*130














124*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*16/25 shooting, 1/2 threes, 8/10 free throws, 41 points, 5 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, 2 blocks, 5 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #55*​*113














95*

*Player of the Game: Pau Gasol*








*7/12 shooting, 9/11 free throws, 23 points, 5 rebounds, 6 assists, 1 steals, 3 blocks, 1 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #56*​*111














91*

*Player of the Game: Lamar Odom*








*8/12 shooting, 1/1 threes, 2/3 free throws, 19 points, 11 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steals, 3 blocks, 0 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #57*​*83














96*

*Player of the Game: Jordan Farmar*








*8/10 shooting, 4/5 threes, 1/1 free throws, 21 points (ties career high), 0 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #58*​*88














106*

*Player of the Game: Jordan Farmar*








*9/14 shooting, 4/8 threes, 2/2 free throws, 24 points (career high), 4 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 steals, 1 block, 1 turnover​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #59*​*111














119*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*12/24 shooting, 2/8 threes, 7/8 free throws, 33 points, 7 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 steal, 6 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #60*​*104














108*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*15/27 shooting, 2/3 threes, 20/27 free throws, 52 points, 11 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steal, 2 blocks, 5 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #61*​*117














105*

*Players of the Game: Pau Gasol & Kobe Bryant*








*Pau: 10/15 shooting, 11/13 free throws, 31 points, 10 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals, 3 blocks, 3 turnovers​*

*Kobe: 10/26 shooting, 0/3 threes, 14/16 free throws, 34 points, 10 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, 4 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #62*​*82














119*

*Player of the Game: Lamar Odom*








*6/10 shooting, 1/3 threes, 2/5 free throws, 15 points, 8 rebounds, 4 assists, 4 steals, 2 blocks, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #63*​*114














113*

*Player of the Game: Pau Gasol*








*9/18 shooting, 7/8 free throws, 25 points, 7 rebounds, 9 assists, 1 steal, 2 blocks, 4 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #64*​*108














117*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*12/20 shooting, 4/8 threes, 6/6 free throws, 34 points, 7 rebounds, 7 assists, 4 steals, 1 block, 4 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #65*​*98














108*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*10/23 shooting, 4/7 threes, 12/13 free throws, 36 points, 9 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #66*​*92














104*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*7/10 shooting, 3/6 free throws, 17 points, 11 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 blocks, 1 turnover​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #67*​*102














100*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*12/23 shooting, 2/4 threes, 3/6 free throws, 29 points, 2 rebounds, 7 assists, 3 steals, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #68*​*106














95*

*Player of the Game: Lamar Odom*








*9/14 shooting, 1/3 threes, 2/4 free throws, 21 points, 12 rebounds, 6 assists, 0 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #69*​*105














130*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*8/15 shooting, 0/3 threes, 7/8 free throws, 23 points, 2 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 turnover​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #70*​*115














111*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*13/30 shooting, 3/9 threes, 7/7 free throws, 36 points, 14 rebounds, 8 assists, 1 steal, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #71*​*123














119*

*Player of the Game: Lamar Odom*








*10/15 shooting, 3/5 free throws, 23 points, 21 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 steals, 5 blocks, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #72*​*108














95*

*Player of the Game: Lamar Odom*








*7/10 shooting, 1/1 threes, 3/6 free throws, 18 points, 9 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 steals, 1 block, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #73*​*114














111*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*19/37 shooting, 9/17 threes, 6/7 free throws, 53 points, 10 rebounds, 1 assists, 3 steals, 1 turnover​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #74*​*120














126*

*Player of the Game: Luke Walton*








*7/8 shooting, 1/2 threes, 4/5 free throws, 19 points, 6 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 block, 1 turnover​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #75*​*91














104*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*10/16 shooting, 4/5 threes, 12/13 free throws, 36 points, 13 rebounds, 7 assists, 3 steals, 1 turnover​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #76*​*108














112*

*Player of the Game: Lamar Odom*








*12/14 shooting, 7/10 free throws, 31 points, 10 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 steal, 2 blocks, 4 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #77*​*114














92*

*Players of the Game: Vladimir Radmanovic*








*7/14 shooting, 5/8 threes, 2/2 free throws, 21 points, 14 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, 0 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #78*​*103














112*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*11/26 shooting, 2/7 threes, 10/13 free throws, 34 points, 5 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #79*​*106














78*

*Player of the Game: Luke Walton*








*7/12 shooting, 4/5 threes, 18 points, 5 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 0 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #80*​*104














107*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*9/17 shooting, 3/7 threes, 8/10 free throws, 29 points, 10 rebounds, 8 assists, 2 steals, 1 turnover​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #81*​*85














106*

*Player of the Game: Lamar Odom*








*5/12 shooting, 0/1 threes, 7/9 free throws, 17 points, 14 rebounds, 4 assists, 0 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #82*​*101














124*

*Player of the Game: Lamar Odom*








*5/5 shooting, 5/5 free throws, 15 points, 12 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 steals, 2 blocks, 1 turnover​*


----------

